# Need Help



## Standuprookie (Feb 5, 2007)

I *may* be adopting a pigeon for the shelter near me, I read the sticky but still have some questions, so here they are.

1) How hard they they to care for (Compared to, Budgies, tiels, parrot, ect)

2) Feeding, I know a feed store that sells dove food is this good? Are there any good sites to order from?

3) Cages, would a parrot/tiel cage work?

I know I will have many more questions later, but this is it for now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pigeons are one of the toughest birds out there. They are relatively easy to care for--you just give 'em the right food, grit and clean water and they're pretty hardy. Their personalities differ and that can be fun. I'll link a "pigeon in the house" story to give you an idea:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Dove mix is good.

Pidgey


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

I have button quail and I know my pigeons are WAYYYY easier to care for than the quail. Pigeons are a lot like having a small dog with wings. lol. You have to make sure you give them enough room to fly. I use a small/medium dog cage for each of my pigies to sleep in but they get full run of a room all day, and sometimes the whole house. I think you'd really enjoy getting a pigeon, update us and let us know how it goes, they're such great little creatures.


----------



## Standuprookie (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks every but one after some more research I dont think I can give them the best care, that they desevre.
But info never hurts incase I come a cross on in the future when I can provide for them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Standuprookie said:


> Thanks every but one after some more research I dont think I can give them the best care, that they desevre.
> But info never hurts incase I come a cross on in the future when I can provide for them.


I'm sorry you feel you can't properly take care of one, as there are many handicapped pigeons that make lovely pets, and really don't need that much room, cause some can't fly due to injury. I have one that walks everywhere and has become quite a pet.

There basic needs are easy to meet, with just a few simple rules.


----------



## Standuprookie (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to let him out as often I as I think I should, somedays he would be cooped up in the cage all day. (This one can still fly, the rescue thinks he was a pet that caught in a storm)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Standuprookie said:


> I wouldn't be able to let him out as often I as I think I should, somedays he would be cooped up in the cage all day. (This one can still fly, the rescue thinks he was a pet that caught in a storm)


It is a shame that you can't rescue this bird, BUT, I admire the fact that you realize that your situation might not be best for the bird. So many people get a "pet" of whatever kind on a whim, and THEN realize they shouldn't have. Can you tell us where this bird is? Maybe there's a member somewhere near by that might be interested in it. Do you know anything about the bird? Does it have a band on it's leg? Maybe the owner can be found and the shelter doesn't realize that or doesn't know where to go for help. Just a thought.


----------



## Standuprookie (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats a great idea here is the link, He is in Carrollton, TX (near Dallas) and he is beautiful.
Since I will not be getting a pigeon I may not be posting here, but I will come back if I ever get one in the future, Thanks everbody for your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the link. Don't know what member we might have in that area, but you never know. I can't see a band on the bird, so finding the owner is out of the question I'm pretty sure. You're welcome to stay, but if not, do come back if or when you get a pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pretty little pigeon and definitely not a "Homer" as the name implies. I hope s/he can find a good home. Being on Petfinders is a big plus in that regard .. 

Terry


----------

